# just need someone to tell me its okay



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey! Everything was going so much better, my DR was starting to fade away and i could almost feel reality. But then one day when i woke up everything was worse than ever before. cant explain how i feel, im just so far away from myself, feel like a zombie. But the worst part is probably the visual symptoms like visual snow and eyefloaters. i never had visual snow and eyefloaters like this before. I have been feeling like this for a week, cant enjoy anything.

Anyway all my friends are going out to drink tonight and i just want to have a good time like everybody else, so im gonna get out and get drunk. i just dont care anymore.

Plz give me some support! i really need it.
Its been 6 months with dr now


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know exactly how you're feeling. Same thing happened to me recently. Everything will be alright, you just have to keep going. Here's a quote I like to remember: "Even if you fall on your face, you're still moving forward." Good luck tonight, you'll be fine!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

You will be ok. Set backs are a normal part of recovery from dp. The good thing is that you always move forward and end up better than ever. I started out with the worst possible dp and dr a person can have. Now I don't have anymore dp and have mild dr. I'd say I'm like 90 ish % recovered. The important thing to realize is that the only way to recovery from dr is just to go live your life and try to ignore it as much as possible. I know it's hard and sometimes it seems impossible but just get up and do it every day. Don't let the dr control your life. You control it. Accept that you feel dr and just try to push it aside and focus on life and whatever you need to get done today. If you can't do anything more than focus on this minute or the next 10 minutes, hour, this day, then do that. I was at a point not too long ago where I couldn't think about tomorrow or the future. All I could handle was getting through that day and that's what I did. You have to find the place where you aren't stressing yourself out. For me, that's thinking about my life before dp/dr and thinking about recovery. I start to kind of get upset and anxious and freak out so I just don't allow myself those thoughts. My world just exists in here and now. Today is all you have. Let the tomorrows take care of themselves.

Oh also, drinking with dr is a very bad idea. It will just make your symptoms worse.


----------



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just woke up after my night out and im having a really bad hangover. My visual snow is even worse than yesterday.
No more alcohol for me.


----------

